# 186 visa



## Yo yo (12 mo ago)

Hi I applied 186 DE visa first we applied company nomination on 29th April 2021 then applied visa on 12th July 2021 and it’s nearly 9months still not getting any feedback from immigration still not allocated case officer and still nomination was not approved and my employer first time sponsoring me and I really frustrated what’s going guys please let me know your opinion.
Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Yo yo said:


> Hi I applied 186 DE visa first we applied company nomination on 29th April 2021 then applied visa on 12th July 2021 and it’s nearly 9months still not getting any feedback from immigration still not allocated case officer and still nomination was not approved and my employer first time sponsoring me and I really frustrated what’s going guys please let me know your opinion.
> Thanks


Go big is your sponsor?
Are they accredited with DHA ?
Cheers


----------



## Yo yo (12 mo ago)

NB said:


> Go big is your sponsor?
> Are they accredited with DHA ?
> Cheers


I don’t know the company is accredited or not but when we first time applied 482 TSS visa the company got SBS ( standard business sponsorship) got approved in 5 working days but waiting for company nomination approval,
But after that my friend recommended to go with 186 DE visa. And I asked my employer I want to go with 186 DE visa then my employer accepted and I was withdrawal my 482 nomination and visa then applied 186DE visa.
Now I can’t go with bigger company because we are on 186DE bridging visa c ( I’m living with my wife and 3 years old baby girl) it’s really frustrating thing guys let know your opinion whether there is chance to get approval both at a time or not,

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Yo yo said:


> I don’t know the company is accredited or not but when we first time applied 482 TSS visa the company got SBS ( standard business sponsorship) got approved in 5 working days but waiting for company nomination approval,
> But after that my friend recommended to go with 186 DE visa. And I asked my employer I want to go with 186 DE visa then my employer accepted and I was withdrawal my 482 nomination and visa then applied 186DE visa.
> Now I can’t go with bigger company because we are on 186DE bridging visa c ( I’m living with my wife and 3 years old baby girl) it’s really frustrating thing guys let know your opinion whether there is chance to get approval both at a time or not,
> 
> Thanks


How big is the company ?
How many employees and turnover ?
What’s your Anzsco code?
Cheers


----------



## Yo yo (12 mo ago)

NB said:


> How big is the company ?
> How many employees and turnover ?
> What’s your Anzsco code?
> Cheers


4 Employees very small company located in silverdale Sydney NSW (Just 4 plastic extrusion machine company having and recently got big contracts around 10 years contract 25 to 20 million project and company also increasing new machines and relocating inside Sydney city)
Company turnover now 1.5 millions per annum approximately 
ANZSCO Mechanical Fitter Trade 323211 (Highly demanded)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Yo yo said:


> 4 Employees very small company located in silverdale Sydney NSW (Just 4 plastic extrusion machine company having and recently got big contracts around 10 years contract 25 to 20 million project and company also increasing new machines and relocating inside Sydney city)
> Company turnover now 1.5 millions per annum approximately
> ANZSCO Mechanical Fitter Trade 323211 (Highly demanded)


As it’s a small company, DHA will scrutinise the application thoroughly to make sure that it’s not a cash for visa scam
You will have to wait patiently 
Cheers


----------



## SANDY007 (7 mo ago)

I have been waiting since June 2021 (1 year and 2 weeks), My nomination is approved and they asked for S56 (More information requested on May 9th) and I have submitted S56 on May 12, but still no update. does anyone knows how much time does immigration takes to grant my visa..?


----------



## Yo yo (12 mo ago)

SANDY007 said:


> I have been waiting since June 2021 (1 year and 2 weeks), My nomination is approved and they asked for S56 (More information requested on May 9th) and I have submitted S56 on May 12, but still no update. does anyone knows how much time does immigration takes to grant my visa..?





SANDY007 said:


> I have been waiting since June 2021 (1 year and 2 weeks), My nomination is approved and they asked for S56 (More information requested on May 9th) and I have submitted S56 on May 12, but still no update. does anyone knows how much time does immigration takes to grant my visa..?


 Hi wr r u from?


----------



## SANDY007 (7 mo ago)

Yo yo said:


> Hi wr r u from?


 NT state (Alice springs) remote location.


----------



## syd422 (6 mo ago)

Hi is there any update? Hope you got granted...


----------



## Yo yo (12 mo ago)

syd422 said:


> Hi is there any update? Hope you got granted...


Nothing updated again recent documents


----------



## Yo yo (12 mo ago)

I don’t k know how long it’s takes time 15 months finish now


----------

